# GSG Offers OKI proColor™ 920WT Color Laser Digital Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The OKI proColor™ pro920WT digital color laser printer, from GSG, delivers high-definition printing with the ability to print true white for textile transfers, graphics and more. It also offers fast, cost-effective throughput, providing a competitive edge in short-run/on-demand applications. 

Featuring OKI® HD Color printing technology, automatically calibrated colors and the ability to color correct on the fly, the pro920WT boasts 1200-by-600-dpi resolution for clear, sharp detail. The inclusion of white toner allows for solid white coverage, and an innovative feature makes it possible to print white on lower-cost transfer media for direct imaging to fabric, as well as on transparent films, specialty paper and signage material. 

The pro920WT also incorporates Single Pass Color™ digital technology, with a straight-through print path for faster print speeds, minimal jams and smooth handling. It can print a few to a few thousand sheets efficiently and cost effectively. 

Designed to fit seamlessly into your existing color printing workflow, the pro920WT comes with network connectivity standard. A one-year on-site warranty (United States only) makes the unit even more affordable. For more information, go to https://www.gogsg.com/125213/Category/Printer.

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit the website at www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

